# CleanDetail - Alpina B3s Saloon Detail & G-3 Glasscoat Ceramic



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yorkshire Detailing & Ceramic Protection Specialist 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: Enhancement Detail & G-3 Glasscoat Ceramic Protection.
*

Here we have a very special BMW B3s 4 door Alpina in the stunning red (not sure of the actual name). From what I've been informed this is the only 4 door RHD B3s in the world. (Correct me if I'm wrong).

So, here is the Alpina when it arrived.























































First impressions are the paint was quite swirly, marks on the car could be seen from belt buckles, as well as bird lime etching.

So, first off it was to give the paint a Citrus Pre-wash and rinse.










While that was working I moved onto the wheels and arches.




























Using Bilberry and a mix of brush's to clean the faces and inner of the alloy before using G101 and a mix of brushes for the arches.

After the citrus wash was rinsed off, I used G101 on the places that needed more attention.










After another rinse it was time for a 2BM wash using Maxolen shampoo, dodo Mitt and CleanMitts Buckets.










After once again another rinse, it was time for the Tardis then Iron-x with the following reaction.














































After this point it was rinsed again before been clayed and dried then brought inside for some more inspection photos.




































































































At this point it's obvious that are a fair few marks, including water blade marks, ring marks, buckle marks as well as the gooooood old swirls.

So, compound & pad selection at the ready, here are some 50/50 shots and reflection shots along the way.



















Wing mirror.

Before










After





































Bird Lime Before











Bird Lime After











Rear Lights Before:




















Rear Lights After:










Once happy with the finish it was good old eraser for the paint, and window cleaner for the windows before the ceramic was applied.










At this point, the ceramic was applied to wheels, paint, plastics and lights, windows and trim. Tyres dressed with Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel to get these amazing final shots.


















































































I have to say it was an absolute pleasure to work on sure a unique but subtle vehicle. The final shots really don't do the gloss any justice. Love the colour, love the gloss, and love the car. :driver:

Thanks for reading our write up by CleanDetail! Many more in depth write ups to follow!
*
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*




​


----------



## gingerlife (Aug 22, 2009)

stunning mate :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nick great work again and loving another Alpina love the wheels and looks fantastic


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Superb work, lush car!


----------



## greener (May 2, 2011)

Amazing car,amazing finish Nick


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing!
Such a stunning car and the work you did, simply brilliant.
That colour is something else once corrected too :thumb:


----------



## Donny_gttdi (May 7, 2012)

as usual nick u have excelled your self again, will have to call past to pick you brains again


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Stunning!!


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

That is Imola red...and it is STUNNING


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Amazing!!! :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Nick


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Excellant job mate! Please can you tell me what pad/polish combinations you used.

Also amazing photography nice angles, i love the last pic of the reflection in the puddle and your van in there also. :thumb:

Cheers, 
Chris


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Stunning work & stella finish. Glass coat it is then :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, what an amazing car! I don't think i've ever seen one! I've seen a few D3's but a B3 Biturbo - i bet that's an M3 slayer in Wolf's clothing!

Amazing job, looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Great work! Hope they won't be using a blade again


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

absolutly stunning work


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Amazing car, don't see them very often at all.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Beautiful job. That's the only red BMW i've seen that doesn't belong to the D.P.G. of the Met

Daz


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This is one gorgeous car, very nice looking in the pictures, thanks for posting.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Very cool car! Nice work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Stunning job! Hope you gave him some advice on washing techniques before he drove off.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

herbiedacious said:


> Stunning job! Hope you gave him some advice on washing techniques before he drove off.


Thats the first thing i ask when talking to customers and giving them a quote :thumb:

but, not everyone follows your advice :wall: This makes me cry.....


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Always had a soft spot for alpina bmw's even over the m series's, and that just confirms why, great job


----------



## Toby453 (Apr 12, 2012)

Stunning great work XD


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

very nice! top job


----------



## hap (Mar 1, 2007)

lovely work nick that is shocking paint for a 2011/12 motor but uve excelled yourself there mate, hope your missues is ok and all is well.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Great work. Love the alloys.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments chaps. And hap, shes good! Getting bigger and mardy but thats something iv got a few more months to look forward to!


----------



## Porka (Mar 4, 2012)

Say's 'Swissvax Detailing' on your door (below sign writing) so are you a authorised Swissvax detailer, can't see you on their site? 

Been looking for a local SV detailer for my 911.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

No were not swissvax approved, we offer detailing packages using just swissvax products, hence not advertising as approved.

Atb
Nick


----------

